# Epson 1400 printing green instead of grey



## dannyhughes000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi. 
I recently purchased a Epson 1400, I'm using it with a ciss and pigment inks for heat transfers. 

The problem is that the printer prints green instead of grey, apart from that all prints and colors are fine. I have tried cleaning all the print heads ,tried every possible ICC profile, printer setting and calibrated my monitor. Has anybody any ideas what I could do?

p.s Im using Photoshop cs5, I have tried changing the color settings on that, recommended on the Epson website.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hwd (Oct 3, 2011)

im having the same problem but mine come out kinda yellowish, i hope some one can help


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

what brand inks are you using?
is the color changing after pressing or is it wrong on the printed transfer?


----------



## hwd (Oct 3, 2011)

i'm using heat sublimation ink from superjet the other color come out real good, it looks a lil yellowish on the transfer paper


----------



## dannyhughes000 (Aug 22, 2011)

im using pigment inks purchased from ebay


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

I had the same problem with our versacamm. Just add 1% magenta to the RGB formula. That worked for us.


----------



## dannyhughes000 (Aug 22, 2011)

how do you do that?


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

What graphic program are you using?


----------



## dannyhughes000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Photoshop Cs5.1. thanks for your help


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Corel, not sure on PS. When selecting your color you should be able to go to the color properties and adjust it there. What you are looking for is the amount of red green and blue that is in the color and adjust it there. Hope it helps


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

hwd said:


> i'm using heat sublimation ink from superjet the other color come out real good, it looks a lil yellowish on the transfer paper


I don't see sublimation ink on their website. How do you order that? Do they have ICC profiles available?

-James


----------



## hwd (Oct 3, 2011)

jemmyell said:


> I don't see sublimation ink on their website. How do you order that? Do they have ICC profiles available?
> 
> -James


they dont have it on the web site you have to call and they dont offer ICC profiles


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

How much do the dye sub inks cost? Are they in 100ML bottles?

-James


----------



## hwd (Oct 3, 2011)

jemmyell said:


> How much do the dye sub inks cost? Are they in 100ML bottles?
> 
> -James


19 bucks 100ml


----------



## FabricWorx (Apr 22, 2011)

You can spend the rest of your life trying to get the colors printing out the way the should be. You can add magenta, subtract yellow,etc,etc and you may correct 3 or 4 colors in your image, but then other colors will start going off.
Buy decent pigment or sublimation inks from Conde or CobraInk and they will supply you with a decent ICC profile specific to their inks and the printer you are using. The ICC profile is of course paper specific as well, but I have found that the colors come out just fine on the transfer paper I am using, which is not JPSS.
Believe me, you will have hair for a lot longer going this route.


----------

